# Gday All! I'm putting this up in the hope someone can help with an ID!



## 999juz (Jul 29, 2012)

I picked this up in Adelaide the other day, the dude had her for 22 yrs, never got around to it...anyway he suggested she's a '49 James, I think the frame looks more like a '46 or '54 Excelsior, there was a D12 model excelsior in '54 but I don't know if it was part of the frame number, however the 49 James did have D--/---- frame numbers according to an old book about villiers singles and twins he had. 
Anyway I will restore her over the course of the next 5-10 years and was wondering if anyone out there had any thoughts about her before I get started.
Thanks in advance all! (the frame number is D12/252)


----------

